# Questions about Di2 upgrade on 2017 Diverge



## Finx (Oct 19, 2017)

A friend has a 2017 Diverge with Mechanical Ultegra components.

He asked me about the feasibility of upgrading it to Di2. 

I looked over the bike, and don't see any obvious place for the FD ETube wire to exit the frame. 

Has anyone done this upgrade. Is it possible without drilling the frame for the FD wire?

He also doesn't have any of the small parts that might have been included for the downtube entry ports to convert those to Di2. Would something like that be available through a specialized dealer?

Thanks


----------



## NTIMD8 (Mar 8, 2012)

I did this on a 2016 Diverge Expert. The wire comes out behind the seat tube at the BB. I ran the wire from the A junction to the B junction through shrink tube with the rear brake line.


----------



## Finx (Oct 19, 2017)

NTIMD8 said:


> I did this on a 2016 Diverge Expert. The wire comes out behind the seat tube at the BB. I ran the wire from the A junction to the B junction through shrink tube with the rear brake line.


Thanks for your help!

So you used the hole where the FD shift cable normally comes out of the BB? How did you secure it to the frame on the way up the seat tube to the FD (to prevent the tire from rubbing on it) ?


----------



## NTIMD8 (Mar 8, 2012)

Yes. Shimano has a pack of 4 grommets that go in the hole. A dab of black RTV works also.


----------

